# san jacinto river & lake houston



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

here is my weekend haul


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

nice catch.....not too many people did as well, out there as you did


----------



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

The crappie were caught close to the dam. My father and I got 2 limits Friday, but it was like a parking lot below the dam. Sorry about not taking pictures, but most of the fish were caught of pink, black,green or black, green jigs either casting or under a cork fished next to the boat. Just watching the cork move with the current then all of a sudden either the cork wopuld sit up or sink. Most of the bigger crappie were caught this way. Biggest 15 inches 2lbs.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

get the grease hot! nice catch


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

rotfl,, one of my very good buds lives on Garret down the road from Good Times. We've been watching and laughing at the traffic for the last week knowing the fishing has been slow( way better on the lake) ,,,,,,, WELL, after your report, yesterday afternoon there must have been an extra 200 rigs head'n to Good Times. Charles and jimmy thanks you for you support on ramp dues. But dang, I won't hit the river again now for two months do to this one. rotfl, If you planned to fish it again this weekend. you might wannna try turtle Bayou instead. LOL

Any of you skiers or pleasure riders,,,, go to Loves,,, Good Times Is over loaded!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

waterspout said:


> rotfl,, one of my very good buds lives on Garret down the road from Good Times. We've been watching and laughing at the traffic for the last week knowing the fishing has been slow( way better on the lake) ,,,,,,, WELL, after your report, yesterday afternoon there must have been an extra 200 rigs head'n to Good Times. Charles and jimmy thanks you for you support on ramp dues. But dang, I won't hit the river again now for two months do to this one. rotfl, If you planned to fish it again this weekend. you might wannna try turtle Bayou instead. LOL
> 
> Any of you skiers or pleasure riders,,,, go to Loves,,, Good Times Is over loaded!


So what you're saying is, you're planning a trip below the dam and want others to go elsewhere? 

Yea, and I also heard Lake Conroe had a huge fish kill and there are no more living catfish or hybrids in the lake... LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

not quite Homey,, read post above,, its already a parking lot inside the gates(poles) and has been for three weeks( ha, if your at the aprin,,, you are NOT leaving for an hour trying to get out), I'll be on conroe checking the fish kill or on the flats above the dam... aint no way in he!! you'll see me on that river for a while unless I'm on a 4 wheller playing on the trails.

Maggie draws, lucies, east fork, summerwoood cut, the shallows at the tressel, are all holding crappie.. 

you go fish the aprin Brodie. Have fun and make sure you take a chill pill before going or your nerves will be shot. Heck, you might wanna take a shot wiith you to chill with. LOL


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I was kidding... is it ever NOT crowded there?


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

you know when i lauched i was thinking that same thing, because i had to park a hundred miles away, but i guess a 1/4 of them were boating for fun, and 1/4 was in the sand pit, and the other 1/4 was at the big and little eddy because it really wasnt that bad. at the appron now i couldnt get right up on it but no big deal i still managed to get mine. the good thing about it MR san jacinto river wasnt there you know the guy who thinks he own the river and if you come with in 4 boat lenghts away he tries to hit you with his astonishing cast like the fish our biting so much better a foot from boat than it is a foot from his


----------

